# Wrapping company has damaged my car... See pics



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like they cut the wrap with a sharp knife, while they were applying it to the car! This is all over the car, where they needed to cut the wrap...

I'm gutted and hope it doesn't rust- I can feel the scratch with my nail but just. Is it repairable- without a respray?








[/URL]


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's repairable without a respray in those tight area's, but things have moved on over e last couple of years and there are some cool gadgets for this kind of thing..

You'd be very lucky to get it done without respray though, in my opinion


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If those scratches are on top of the wings it is possible to smoke some paint on without painting the whole panel, but the wrap on top of the wing would have to be removed, I'd say there isn't much you can do with the wrap still on.

I can't see those scratches rusting as its not down to bare metal, nor in a highly vulnerable area for debris and water to get smacked on


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the shuts could be painted fairly easily once the wrap is removed , id be wondering what else theyve ruined that you cant see yet


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a common issue. I've lost count of the amount of wraps that are rough.

So many people are going to be shocked when they remove a wrap and find their car scratched badly underneath. 

Aren't you worried about the bits you can't see yet?

A paint finish looks much better too.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

more suited to work vans rather than cherished cars


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mate had his car wrapped and its wasn't the best job but it was even worse when he took it elsewhere to be redone and the original company had sanded several areas to remove stone chips so they would show through the wrap, what wasn't very noticeable prior to wrapping needed a full repaint or rewrap when this wrap was removed 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

